# Is there anything worth seeing between Pisa - Rome



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

In a couple of weeks, we should be making our way from Pisa - Rome via the West Coast of Italy - toll free on the SS1. We pass close to Grossetto. Has anyone been there? 

Is there anything else along this road worthy of a look?

Cheers

Russell


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Marina and lovely beach at Donaratico bit higher up. There is a street market Halfway up Monteverdi Marrittimo. You are in the Tuscan Hills so bit of wild boar hunting if you fancy!

Greenie


Ps can't believe I have actually been somewhere Russell hasn't! Lol


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Lots, but I would avoid the coast and go inland and try Siena, Assisi, Castiglione del Lago, Perugia etc on the way down. Castiglione is fantastic, walled town with town hall, churches and a triangular Roman tower; there are a couple of sites on the lake side. Try Lido di Trasimeno.

There is an open air market outside the town walls main gate each week with roast stuffed pig on a barbecue spit.

You could try Montepuliciano and Orvieto if you are in to wine or Capodimonte, both the latter on another lake side, lago di Bolsena.

At this stage you are about 55 miles North West of Rome

i know its not what you asked, but in my view the inland route has more opportunities for sightseeing, history and this is just the right time of year


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Very good sosta at Orvieto very close to the funicular up to the town. The cathedral there is gorgeous !

Be aware that Tuscan beaches are often pay-as-you sit and expensive; the public beaches need searching for and are not usually the best.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Italy*

Hi

All the inland stuff is for the very slow northbound journey, with much of "thieawins" suggestions on the list.

As we are travelling toll free from Pisa to Roma via the SS1, I just wondered if there was anything worthy of a look.

Russell

Does anyone know if there is a Sosta at Montepulciano?


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes except on market days (Thursday)

link

http://www.caravanecamper.net/aree_sosta.php?id=29&

You will need to translate, but there are pretty pictures of motorhomes.

John


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Chianciano*

Thanks for the link John.

I have been to Montepulciano before on several occasions and once on foot having walked, yes walked from Chianciano Terme.

We are having a night in Chianciano Terme in the car park at my friend's hotel!

Russell


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Is there anything worth seeing . . .*

Our favourite places on your route were:

- Massa Maritima

- Etruscan tombs at Populonia , just N. of Piombino

- more Etruscan tombs near Cerveteri, on the coast near Rome

Helen


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Pisa - Roma*

 Ciao Russell,
Just south of Piombino is the Maremma National Park, with lots of horses and wildlife, and lots of aree di sosta and aree attrezzate; and the Argentario promontory.
It is also worth making a detour at the Lagoon of Orbetello,; where there are lots of soste; to Porto Santo Stefano. A picturesque fishing town and interesting coatline to get there.Also ferries to Isola del Giglio. Parking in the town is a bit limited, but I have managed to find space for a 7m. motorhome.  
Further down still you will find the pretty medieval town of Tarquinia, and as already mentioned the Etruscan tombs of Cerveteri.
Between Montaltro di Castro and Civitavecchia lots of coastal campsites and holiday villages. I have done the stretch Pisa - Roma in 4 hours if in a hurry; and in 4 days taking my time. You can also deviate off the SS1 to places such a Montalcino (best wine in Italy) Viterbo (fine medieval)l city,Volterra (for alabaster) or a bit further south and inland in to the Lake of Bolsena. Don't be tempted to wander into the hills outside Civitavecchia with a big motorhome.
Buon viaggio,
eddied


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Russell

Will be on much the same trip down to Rome . Planning to stay at Happy Valley CS near Rome about May 11th. Where will you stay in Rome. We leave UK on May 8th and will drive to rome in 200 ml hops. then meander back through Tuscany and Umbria, There is so much to see that 6 weeks is not enough

May see you enroute

Brian


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Rome*

Hi

We think we will hit Rome around the 26th April and then make a slow zig zag north to Garda, sight seeing and seeing friends en route.

In Rome, I might stay at a sight called Fiamino Village - more expensive than the ACSI sites, but more central. What you pay on pitching, you save on trains!

Russell


----------

